# need in ceiling speakers that exceed?



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi all

I have just bought the roger sound. labs cg24 5.2 package. with 2 cg4 extra surrounds with a. denon. 6200w and a emotiva xpa3. amp using blue jeans cables

my question is if want to buy 4 in. ceiling/on the wall speakers that would exceed the c34e in ceiling speakers for sound quality and would work even better with this speaker package thanks?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.axiomaudio.com/m22-in-wall-speakers


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would look at something like these. Klipsch Reference Series R-1650-C In-Wall/In Ceiling Architectural Speaker (Pair) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010U6JD9M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_FfGsybPEV4JFF


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Svs prime elevation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi

I need specifically height speakers for atmos dts x 
and aurora 3d mounted high next to ceiling thanks


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just buy these. 
https://rslspeakers.com/products/rsl-cg4-bookshelf-speaker/ 
Then you don't have to exceed anything. They'll match. 
See jbrax's atmos build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

ELURA Blue Lable s8's or LCR8 

I sell alot of these for ATMOS systems - fantastic sound...


----------

